# Craftsman Snow Blade Part?



## paulrk1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone recognize this Part? Its supposedly from a Craftsman Snow Blade. If you know, please let me know where it attaches to the tractor. Speculation Welcome!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have the rest of the blade package? Is or was it mounted to your tractor?


----------



## paulrk1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Here is another photo of the way I thought it should go together, but that's only my opinion. There is a host of other small parts I have photos of, but I think I can figure where they go. The Craftsman Number for the Snow Blade is 24455, but nothing on the Web to indicate positioning. Never on my tractor, bought it on Craigslist.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Just using a members picture as a reference. ( hope this is allowed  ) Looks like the part attaches in an up right position and the two arms act as braces. Would there be a pipe that would go over the shorter one to act as a push rod for the blade?


----------

